
9 Logging Sins in Your Java Applications - based2
https://stackify.com/9-logging-sins-java/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/6fe3hh/avoid_these_9_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/6fe3hh/avoid_these_9_logging_problems_in_your_java/)

